# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  Thỏa sức uống bia với 0 vnđ tại My Way 51 Xuân Diệu

## fananuong

Ẻm mới nhận được mail này hay hay, chuyển qua đây cho cả nhà mình tham khảo, thím nào muốn tung tăng bay lượn thì đọc thông tin dưới nhé

" Thỏa sức uống bia " - chỉ với 220.000 vnđ bạn có thể thưởng thức tất cả hương vị bia tươi trong suốt 2h đồng hồ mà không giới hạn số lượng bia uống
Những vị bia tươi nổi tiếng đến từ châu âu và châu á, cùng với những đặc sản bia trong nước đến từ bắc tới nam, tất cả sẽ hội tụ tại một địa điểm
Bạn cùng người thân mình sẽ có những trải nghiệm thú vị  và giây phút thư giãn vui vẻ bên những cốc bia tươi thơm ngon.
Thông tin chi tiết, quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:
Mrs.Hạnh, Tel.0982.234.511 | Mail: hanhnt@myway.com.vn
Tại / At: My Way Sport Café & Beer, 1st floor, Syrena, 51 Xuan Dieu, Quang An , Tay Ho, Ha Noi
Tel: 04.3718.6830 | Fax: 04.3718.6832

----------

